# View from the stand



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Heres the view from the stand on tuesday morning.



They made me think but I decided pretty quick that I was going to wait for something bigger since they were both about the same as the one I got last year. 

They stood there for what seemed like forever at about 50 yards. So i took some pictures through my scope just for fun and to get a better shot of their racks.

the first is a young 9 point that I watched the previous night way across the property. hes got a great rack for how young he looks. im guessing that he is 2 1/2 years old. theres about a 3 inch tine at the end of his left side that dosen't show in the pic.




The second one that stepped out afterward is an 8. hes just a little wider, a little beefier, probably 3 1/2 year old if I had to guess. VERY VERY tempting.
because his ears are back in this picture he looks like a monster, but trust me hes probably a 17 inch spread at the very most. so much like the one I got last year from this same stand that I was able to pass him up. If i hadn't just got that one last year I would have a pic of him on a deer carrier I assure you.


heres another shot of the 8.


After that they went into the patch of woods beside me and pushed a bunch of does out and the 8 chased them all over the place. Then a 6 point joined in. It was probably the best 45 minutes of deer hunting you can have without shooting.

We hunt on a working cattle farm and later in the day some cows got in front of my stand and dispite my best efforts ( throwing sticks at them, walking up to them to scare them, driving the polaris atv through the middle of them) they just wouldn't leave. My dad later pointed out that they came back there to get out of the wind because its a little valley.
So I moved to another box at the front of the property. And finally after salivating all day long watching bucks, A good 4 1/2 year old 8 point came out right before dark. He was beefy enough so I shot him at about 110 yards. He only went about 30 yards and dropped. I don't have a pic of him yet its on my dads camera and hes still hunting but I will post it soon.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Great job on the pix. Is that a burris with the balistic plex.? I just put a ff2 on my savage ml and by the looks of it I think the set ups are identical.

Scott


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

That is so freaking awsome.Great pics and great day.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Those are some great bucks Joshy! Definitley very tempting. To be honest, I would have shot either of them due to the fact that I haven't shot a buck in 2 years, but I understand you passing them up because they will be real nice next year. Let's see the pictures of that buck you shot!

Congrats!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

to be honest ive hunted alot of hours and not seen any deer that size. But lately there are alot of bucks running around on our property because we haven't ever shot a small buck in 14 years of leasing it. So i knew that I had a good chance of seeing something bigger. I know that very few people have the option to be picky, but if you want to kill a big buck, you cant shoot a small one. Because the moment you pull the trigger you are done for the year for bucks, and thats one less buck to choose from next year.

As far as the gun setup goes. You would have to ask my dad LUNDY for the specifics. He set it all up and I just point and shoot!  But I know the main crosshair is dead on at 100, second down dead on at 200, third down is 4 inches low at 250. There is nothing better than having that ability to "reach out and touch someone" especially when you hunt in wide open cow fields.
The gun in AMAZING.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

You are a better man than me. I don't think I have the nerves to let 2 deer like that walk by. I hunt mostly public land so I take what I can. Very nice deer, ice season now!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

great pics and good story man... some nice deer


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott,

Yes, that is the Burris on a Savage ML 11.

I love the pics that Josh was able to get. We are very fortunate to be able to see the number of deer and bucks that we do. We work and hunt very hard to establish the right setups. We enter the stand before daylight and do not leave until after legal shooting each day, every day. I see a large number of my better bucks between 11 and 1 many days.

I saw 12 different bucks on Tuesday, some of them more than once during the day. The buck Josh took is a solid 8 point with good mass. The ODNR aged him at 4-1/2. I saw the buck he took at 7:30 that morning from around 500 yds cross a field and leave the property. I saw him came back at 4:30 across the same spot and he ended up in front of Josh a few minutes later a few hundred yards away at one of our stands. 

The bucks still think the rut is going on, or at least was going on. One 8 point, low 130's, in particular should count his lucky stars that I have my mind set on something better than an 8 this year.

Yesterday I only saw one medium buck, 16" 8 point, but he was still hanging with a group of does. This morning(Thursday) I saw one 2 does at 9:30. It was extremely windy in Athens.

I will try and get the pics up tonight


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice Bucks..Looks like my back yard...


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

good lessons for some hunters out there... a lot of people you see cry and whine they can't find or see a big buck... and each year like on the 2nd day there like man i killed a 4 point? i'm like yea way to go man lol.

if your going to hunt for meat pop ya a doe, let the young bucks grow old.. here in this part of ky where i live i've never seen a 4 year old buck that wouldn't score over 120, so don't shoot button bucks or spikes, or anything you can't be really proud of.. 

Since I started hunting for the bigger bucks and grew out of shooting smaller ones i've only killed one, he scored 136, and thats not to good i know. But each year I've seen at least 1 dang good buck.. I'm talking 150+ and still haven't closed the deal. This year I was on the 4wheeler, looked over in a draw bout 60 yards away, there he was broadside, looking straight at me.. A BRUISER! couldn't tell much about his rack other than it's wide and heavy, as i grabbed my gun he turned away, and i could see the back of his rack, could now tell he had at least 12 inch tines, but stupid me, waited for him to turn his head hoping he wasn't an 8 point, and well he turned his head, absolutely massive long beams.. and had at least 5 on the side i could see..... He was probably well over 160"........... Wellll while i'm in awe I put the crosshairs on his neck to watch him jump away as i began to squeeze off the shot, gun never fired, but i was in the process of squeezing the trigger....... Next year he'll be bigger...... 

Shot a good 145+ buck last year across a powerline, 330 yards, hit a twig that deflected the bullet.. waited 3 hours, went and found blood, tracked it for a few hundred yards, decided to wait a couple more hours, went back and picked up the blood followed it across the ridge to the next hollow, get to the top and what do i seee........ mr big buck standing there with 4 does... went down to where he was at and there was blood all over the place, but none was realllllllly fresh, and we looked out where he ran off and there wasn't a drop.. saw him going up the opposite hill doing just fine.. think i hit him in the bottom of the neck or something.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Here are the pictures of the one I got. Its not huge but it was a very big deer with decent mass and length. Im happy with it. I quickly scored it at around 127. Just a 16 inch inside spread but good height and mass and I love how long the main beams are. They are only 6 inches apart at the tips. A little bigger than the one I got last year. It will be even harder to upgrade from this one next year.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

you can do it........ a good rule of thumb is don't shoot 8 points unless there really impressive.. I passed up several in the 120's this year. needless to say didn't kill anything, but i'm happy that their in there growing and getting bigger for next season...


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

Lundy said:


> Scott,
> 
> Yes, that is the Burris on a Savage ML 11.


so what is the burris, a type of scope? my scope just broke on my knight and im gonna be in the market for a new one. the ml 11 that is a 50 cal right? i would love to be able to dial in a 200 yd shot, the past few years ive been limited to about 100-120 but ive seen a few big boys across corn fields and bean fields in the 200 range that i have had to pass on.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I would be more confident that I could upgrade but its just a matter of spending time in the woods. I live 1 1/2 hours from where I hunt so its really hard to put in the time. This year so far Ive only hunted two half days with a bow, and two full days with a gun. So I feel pretty fortunate to have seen what I have.

As far as being able to shoot at that distance, it is awesome. But thus far ive only used that power to shoot deer at 30yards, 90 yards, and 110 yards.
In that order, buck, doe, buck. If only This technology would have been available about 8 years ago, I would have some nice deer. Especially one giant 14 point with 14 does that stepped out at 140 yards on monday morning several years ago. Thinking back I wish I would have taken a shot, but I just didn't have the confidence to risk just injuring that brute. That was a deer that we never saw again.

Yeah next year It will take an awesome 8 for me to pull the trigger.

Yes the burris in a scope, if you look at the pics that I took through the scope you can see the staggered crosshairs to help with long yardage shots. When you start to get out to that 200-250yardage though you have to start to worry about strong wind and having a very solid rest. But the accuracy of that gun is awesome.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I hunt on public land and I will not shoot a young buck and I commend you for your discipline. I have not filled my buck tag in two seasons and let what a lot of hunters would consider a good shooter pass and thats tuff to do on public land knowing that some other hunter will more than likely bag the deer anyway.But on the off chance that he makes it thru the season is enough for me to let him pass. You only get 9 days a year to gun hunt in ohio and you cant blame a hunter for making the most out of there hunt. I am getting a little long in the tooth and have seen a lot of deer seasons so I dont feel the need to fill my tag every year. A lot of you younger guys may not realize that back in the sixtys and seventys there were no deer at all in south west ohio and very few in the rest of the state Kentucky was the same way. Waiting for the big rack is worth the effort it might take a few seasons so take a doe to eat and let them young bucks pass..


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

fisharder said:


> I. A lot of you younger guys may not realize that back in the sixtys and seventys there were no deer at all in south west ohio and very few in the rest of the state Kentucky was the same way.


yea i grew up in ky and my step dad hunted in southern ohio and northern ky and it was bucks only back then and he didnt kill a deer for the first 10 years that he deer hunted, luckily that 11th year he killed a 10pt, the biggest hes ever got so far, how bout that for your first deer!!!!!!!! but even though i was younger i remember the deer population was nothing it is today, i feel very lucky to have all the 6s 8s and 9s that i have tagged over the years, but i too am about to the stage where i can let some younger bucks walk haha at the ripe old age of 31


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Im 27. Ive been hunting on this private land for about 17 years. I took my first deer there. In that time I have now killed a total of 5 bucks. And who knows how many does?

In this order 
small 6 point when I was 14

small wierd palmated non typical 13 point when I was 15

High 120's 3 1/2 year old 9 point when I was 16

LONG DRUOGHT OF LETTING SMALLER BUCKS PASS AND MISSING OPPORTUNITIES AT BIG ONES.

Mid 120's 3 1/2 year old I shot last year in the early morning that I probably would have passed on had I been able to get a better look.

High 120's 4 1/2 year old 8point with better mass.

So I learned early on to keep trying to get something bigger each year. And because of it I had no buck for many years.

But till I get That one deer That Ive been searching for, im not out any deer meat, and Im not out any pride or fun. It's better having a legit shot at a hawg, then having a garage full of 6 points any day.

I understand that public land is different. But not much unless you have a ton of private land. We have let plenty of borderline bucks pass, and they walk off the property and get blasted. We have seen it several times. Your right Its a hard thing to do, but at least you've still got your buck tag if Mr. Big steps out. And isn't that one of the things that makes hunting more than just gathering meat.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very Nice Josh!! Looks like the place had another good group this year. 
Congrats!!:!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice Deer Josh.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Great story, great pics. Congrats on your mature buck!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet pics Josh and nice deer ! I just may have to look into one of those scopes for next year. Too Cool. I dont think I'll be in Ohio for Muzz Season unfortunatly


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Zfish, there are alot of speicals on that scope right now. I bought the one with a binoculars included for 199, it is around a 350 calue if seperate. Can also get it with a gps etrex for 219.

Scott


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

One issue I would like to clarify for sure.

Josh and I elect to hunt the way we hunt because that is our choice, it's what we do.

This choice of ours is in no way meant to provide a lesson or set an example to anyone else as some may have implied. 

Hunters should hunt for and what makes THEM happy, not for anyone else's approval and blessing.

We hunt our way because we want to. Everyone else should hunt the way they want. That's the way it's supposed to work. I promise I'll never tell another hunter what they should or should not shoot, providing they never tell me what to shoot


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Lundy said:


> One issue I would like to clarify for sure.
> 
> Josh and I elect to hunt the way we hunt because that is our choice, it's what we do.
> 
> ...



Amen to that Lundy. Great story , pics, harvest and closing statement


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Danshady said:


> so what is the burris, a type of scope? my scope just broke on my knight and im gonna be in the market for a new one. the ml 11 that is a 50 cal right? i would love to be able to dial in a 200 yd shot, the past few years ive been limited to about 100-120 but ive seen a few big boys across corn fields and bean fields in the 200 range that i have had to pass on.


The Burris with the ballistic plex reticle may be useful to you but there may be better choices for your gun.

With any traditional black powder gun and the velocities that they obtain you would maybe be better off with the Nikon with the BDC reticle. These reticles are spaced out more than on the Burris and may better approximate your guns ballistic performance. 200 yd shots with guns shooting Pyrodex, T7 or any of the black powder replacement is really starting to push the limits. The factor that allows us to have a little more extended range is the Savage shooting smokeless powder and it's velocities generated not the scope.

I hunted with Knights for years and still have them and enjoy shooting them but had a self imposed limit of 150 yd shots when hunting with them.


----------

